# Maintenance Management Software



## Trio3b (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey all. I have read through the forums and run across threads relating to SM software, using databases and barcode scanners for inventory control. There was also a nice thread about using Google Suite tools for scheduling. All of these are definitely great tools, but no software specific to theater facility maintenance management.

Here's the deal. I've done quite a bit of one-off contract work with individual schools as a tech director or in equipment repair after the fact (preventative maintenance is a dirty word around here), however, I am now in the process of preparing a proposal for establishing a full time permanent position of theater maintenance supervisor within the district and possibly apply for the position myself. 

I am dealing with a different level of administrators who may not be well versed in theater and they have asked me if there are any boilerplate theater maintenance models and/or maintenance software. I know how to run a theater and maintain gear, but I believe these administrators are so used to seeing/using "canned" models and software, that my 25+ years experience may not be enough for them. I can understand their concern. As a lighting production owner operator I took care of hundreds of personal assets whereas the district would require someone to track thousands of pieces.

I am somewhat familiar with cmms software but have never used any designed specifically for theater maintenance. I can probably adapt most any existing commercial asset management software to this specific purpose but if there is something out there I would be open. Has anyone run across anything? 

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 5, 2011)

Currently I use a commercial property management software for maintenance and purchasing and, while it has been adapted, it still has its flaws. Maybe instead you could look at rental management software where you could track equipment as it is used and may generate maintenance schedules.


----------



## calwalker1 (Jan 5, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Currently I use a commercial property management software for maintenance and purchasing and, while it has been adapted, it still has its flaws. Maybe instead you could look at rental management software where you could track equipment as it is used and may generate maintenance schedules.


 
Would you be able to recommend any rental tracking programs which are designed for theatre. I was thinking that a web based program would be better as it means I can organise things from ANY computer (which is useful as I have had occurrences where people will book shows with me while I'm in the middle of class). We are able to install it on our servers,


----------



## Trio3b (Jan 8, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Currently I use a commercial property management software for maintenance and purchasing and, while it has been adapted, it still has its flaws. Maybe instead you could look at rental management software where you could track equipment as it is used and may generate maintenance schedules.



Thanks. That's basically what I've heard over the years. Apparently you have to actually WORK at maintenance. ;-) 

Over the years I just designed my own spreadsheets and maintenance models but these guys may be so used to seeing sales reps in suits hawking the "latest" that they might assume that there is some "magic" software out there. Maintaining a string of 7-8 100+ fixture theaters and about 60-70 (20-30 fixture) black box / auditorium type theaters will present dynamics of gigantic proportion. What with individual school policies, inventories and schedules, I will need some sort of software but I'm fairly certain this is a system that must be custom tailored.

Did I mention WORK!

ooops, forgot to mention. I did run across this cmms software just recently. No experience with it but it may turn out ok. Here--> http://www.maintenanceassistant.com/


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know of any rental tracking programs specifically for theater, but there are many designed for the Audio Visual industry which may be incorporated into theatrical use. 

If you are able to install the program on your server and have remote access, I'm sure that many of the programs out there have remote access capabilities. Since you are a student, it would depend greatly on how much your school is willing to spend and if they will give you permission to remotely access their server. If you are solely looking into a booking schedule, and not looking into equipment tracking, maybe you could use something like the calendar function on Google.

I have some experience with the multi-site AV rental programs and can offer some opinions on them, but I don't know if that will help in your situation.


----------



## calwalker1 (May 4, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> and if they will give you permission to remotely access their server. If you are solely looking into a booking schedule, and not looking into equipment tracking, maybe you could use something like the calendar function on Google.


Getting access to the servers wont be an issue as I am actually one of the IT admins  and we are looking for this exact thing.
A program where we can track equipment and do charging and stuff would be good. I figure price is a concern but at least if I look at it we can weigh up all the options.
Software that tracks AV rentals is exactly what we would want.


----------



## facethewolf (May 4, 2011)

One of the best software pieces I've seen (and worked with) is called R2 (as in the droid). It has modules for warehouse management, sales, and financing. It's extremely flexible, works with a barcode scanner, and not cheap. We used it at my old AV rental job with great success.
R2 Rental Software for the Equipment Rental and AV Industry


----------

